# Modifier la couleur du fond de la barre latérale du Finder



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2007)

Je ne retrouve plus le message qui indiquait comment modifier la couleur du fond de la barre latérale dans le Finder de Leopard et ça mintéresserait aussi dans toutes les applications genre iTunes.

Je souhaiterais aussi modifier la couleur de sélection (par défaut bleu gris foncé).


----------



## cassandre57 (9 Novembre 2007)

Je profite de ce topic pour demander : y'a moyen de virer le bleu, en fond de la liste des BAL, dans Mail ?


----------

